# Whittier blvd 4 the month of March



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

A handful of car clubs are getting together to hold this *cruise night every Sunday for the month of march in Montebello from 5pm to 7pm at the autozone parking lot off Wilcox and Whittier Blvd*. in hopes of getting Whittier blvd. to Crack again. *The car club who shows up with the most cars for the 5 consecutive Sundays in a row will receive a cash prize AT THE END OF THE MONTH FOR THEIR PARTICIPATION!!*. Rules are as followed: car needs to have spokes and a plaque to be counted. Cars on dubs are welcome to kick it but will not be counted. Their will be no fee to attend but we do ask to keep in mind this is a FAMILY EVENT, NO SET TRIPPIN, NO BURNOUTS AND PROBLEM STARTERS WILL BE ASK TO LEAVE BY FELLOW CAR CLUBS. 

Car Clubs involded in making this happen: MILLENIUM C.C., STRICTLY FAMILY C.C., L.A. CARTEL C.C., L.A. FINEST’S C.C.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

*LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN GENTE.

LETS SHOW EVERYONE HOW IT USE TO BE ON THE BLVD.*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WHERE ARE ALL THE RIDERS @ POST YOUR CLUB IF U DOWN TO PARTICIPATE AND THERES $ INVOLVED :biggrin: *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 9 2009, 10:55 AM~12950655
> *A handful of car clubs are getting together to hold this cruise night every Sunday for the month of march in Montebello from 5pm to 7pm at the autozone parking lot off Wilcox and Whittier Blvd. in hopes of getting Whittier blvd. to Crack again.  The car club who shows up with the most cars for the 5 consecutive Sundays in a row will receive a cash prize AT THE END OF THE MONTH FOR THEIR PARTICIPATION!!. Rules are as followed: car needs to have spokes and a plaque to be counted. Cars on dubs are welcome to kick it but will not be counted. Their will be no fee to attend but we do ask to keep in mind this is a FAMILY EVENT, NO SET TRIPPIN, NO BURNOUTS AND PROBLEM STARTERS WILL BE ASK TO LEAVE BY FELLOW CAR CLUBS.
> 
> Car Clubs involded in making this happen: STRICTLY FAMILY C.C., MILLENIUM C.C., L.A. CARTEL C.C., L.A. FINEST’S C.C.
> *


what no bombs? :angry:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm assuming that these cruise night will continue thru the summer :dunno:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

hope to cruise with the family :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*BOMBS WELCOME AND WILL BE COUNTED SO BRING YOUR WHOLE CLUB OUT AND REPRESENT THIS WILL CONTINUE FOR THE MONTH OF MARCH HOPE THIS WILL ENTISE MORE CLUBS TO COME OUT AND PARTICIPATE*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Post it up let us know what clubs are coming and all solo riders are also invited


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 9 2009, 01:33 PM~12952490
> *I'm assuming that these cruise night will continue thru the summer  :dunno:
> *


HONESTLY, WE'LL HAVE TO SEE HOW THE FIRST MONTH PLAYS OUT BEFORE WE CAN TRY TO TALK ABOUT THE FOLLOWING MONTHS uffin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 9 2009, 03:22 PM~12952416
> *what no bombs? :angry:
> *


bombs away.....yea there welcome


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 9 2009, 02:22 PM~12952416
> *what no bombs? :angry:
> *


*For sure the bombs are welcome :yes: 

post up who's going to roll out. lets bring back whittier. *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WERE ARE ALL THE RIDERS ?*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT for the cruise would be nice to something crack on the eastside of the county uffin:


----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GOOD LUCK STRICTLY FAMILY CC. THIS CAN BE THE BEGINING OF SOMETHING BIG. I'LL BE ON THE CORNER OF WHITTIER & KERN TAKING PICTURES AND SLANGING.............TAMALES.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MILLENIUM CC_@Feb 9 2009, 07:05 PM~12955067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is we talking bout. :yes:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

is it hot going up Whittier from the 605 and Whittier. or should we go around. :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 9 2009, 11:55 AM~12950655
> *A handful of car clubs are getting together to hold this cruise night every Sunday for the month of march in Montebello from 5pm to 7pm at the autozone parking lot off Wilcox and Whittier Blvd. in hopes of getting Whittier blvd. to Crack again.  The car club who shows up with the most cars for the 5 consecutive Sundays in a row will receive a cash prize AT THE END OF THE MONTH FOR THEIR PARTICIPATION!!. Rules are as followed: car needs to have spokes and a plaque to be counted. Cars on dubs are welcome to kick it but will not be counted. Their will be no fee to attend but we do ask to keep in mind this is a FAMILY EVENT, NO SET TRIPPIN, NO BURNOUTS AND PROBLEM STARTERS WILL BE ASK TO LEAVE BY FELLOW CAR CLUBS.
> 
> Car Clubs involded in making this happen: STRICTLY FAMILY C.C., MILLENIUM C.C., L.A. CARTEL C.C., L.A. FINEST’S C.C.
> *


How bout cars on supremes??? Will they be counted??


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Feb 9 2009, 10:26 PM~12957869
> *is it hot going up Whittier from the 605 and Whittier. or should we go around. :dunno:
> *


NAW YOU SHOULD BE COOL JUST DONT STOP TILL YOU GET TO MONTEBELLO...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 9 2009, 10:29 PM~12957961
> *How bout cars on supremes??? Will they be counted??
> *


AS LOND AS THEY HAVE A LOWRIDER CAR CLUB PLAQUE.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

CAN WE START A ROLL CALL TO SEE WHO IS DOWN TO CRUZ????


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 9 2009, 11:01 PM~12959171
> *NAW YOU SHOULD BE COOL JUST DONT STOP TILL YOU GET TO MONTEBELLO...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

Just a little tip...add trucks & suv's to your plan and you will get a good turnout. Lets be honest vehicles on DUB's are the ones doing all the cruising now a days. You see them all the time. Believe me i too want for Whittier 2 crack so i can hit it every Sunday but you gotta team up the low low & DUB vehicles. As soon as my truck comes out ill hit up the BLvd....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC_@Feb 10 2009, 01:29 PM~12963326
> *Just a little tip...add trucks & suv's to your plan and you will get a good turnout. Lets be honest vehicles on DUB's are the ones doing all the cruising now a days. You see them all the time. Believe me i too want for Whittier 2 crack so i can hit it every Sunday but you gotta team up the low low & DUB vehicles. As soon as my truck comes out ill hit up the BLvd....
> *


once again we didnt say you guys are not invited you guys are more than welcomed to come in but you guys also at times bring down the people who start to burn out and fuck it up be honest and think about that and maybe later down the line we will consider moving it up to suv's as well


----------



## No Chingas (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC_@Feb 10 2009, 01:29 PM~12963326
> *Just a little tip...add trucks & suv's to your plan and you will get a good turnout. Lets be honest vehicles on DUB's are the ones doing all the cruising now a days. You see them all the time. Believe me i too want for Whittier 2 crack so i can hit it every Sunday but you gotta team up the low low & DUB vehicles. As soon as my truck comes out ill hit up the BLvd....
> *



*Sorry bro but I disagree!!!

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 9 2009, 03:48 PM~12953170
> *BOMBS WELCOME AND WILL BE COUNTED SO BRING YOUR WHOLE CLUB OUT AND REPRESENT THIS WILL CONTINUE FOR THE MONTH OF MARCH HOPE THIS WILL ENTISE MORE CLUBS TO COME OUT AND PARTICIPATE
> *


 :thumbsup: old memories east side :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*LIKE MY 71 STATED DUBS ARE NOT INCLUDED BUT ARE WELCOMED JUST AS LONG EVERY ONE MAINTAINS DONT FUCK IT UP WETHER YOU ROLL ON DUBS OR WIRES RIGHT NOW WE ONLY DOING LOWRIDERS AND SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT BUT HAVE YOUR HOMIES ON DUBS ROLL THROUGH LETS JUST MAKE IT HAPPEN  *


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 9 2009, 04:27 PM~12953473
> *For sure the bombs are welcome :yes:
> 
> post up who's going to roll out. lets bring back whittier.
> *


OLDIES C.C. S.G.V. WILL TRY AND MAKE IT... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THIS SUNDAY GENTE!!!


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

the big M will b there :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Feb 11 2009, 08:14 AM~12971510
> *the big M will b there :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:biggrin: THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB (LOS ANGELES)WILL BE THERE :biggrin: AS ALWAYS. WHATS UP HOMIES!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

QVO!! HANDLE DAT SHIT HOMIES!!!!! TTMFT!!!!  qvo MIS MILLIENEROS!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

did you guys get the ok from autozone? dont want to get kicked out


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THIS SUNDAY GENTE!!!








[/b][/quote]


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 11 2009, 01:29 PM~12974033
> *did you guys get the ok from autozone? dont want to get kicked out
> *


THEY DONT TRIP AS LONG AS NO ONE PARKS RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE STORE BUT EVERYWHERE ELSE IS FIRME BRO...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

tryin' to get the boys to come out too.


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

It looks like its finally gonna be happening! :cheesy:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 11 2009, 03:55 PM~12974643
> *LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN IF IT DONT RAIN AROUND THAT TIME PEEPS...
> *


X2


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

KEEP IT UP GUY'S! BRING {OLD SCHOOL}! LOWRIDIN BACK TO WHITTIER! :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OH AND PICS OF THE PROGRESS OF THE CRUISE! :0   :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*QVO HOT WHEELS WHEN WE GNA KICK IT AND WHAT U GOT ON MY 40OZ VATO :biggrin: SORRY YOU COULDNT MAKE IT TO OUR VOLO BUT I DRANK A FEW FOR YOU VATO :biggrin:*


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: IM DOWN 2 ROLL DIZ SUNDAY AS LONG AS IT DOES'NT "RAIN"!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Feb 12 2009, 03:09 AM~12981175
> *:biggrin:  IM DOWN 2 ROLL DIZ SUNDAY AS LONG AS IT DOES'NT "RAIN"!!! :scrutinize:
> *


Sorry to burst your bubble!

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA1239_f.html


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The Real Question is who remembers when that parking lot was the Garmar Theater?? Or when Wild Rags opened?? How about the arcade that was in the corner?? 

All were great places to kick it..

  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 12 2009, 08:52 PM~12988322
> *The Real Question is who remembers when that parking lot was the Garmar Theater??  Or when Wild Rags opened??  How about the arcade that was in the corner??
> 
> All were great places to kick it..
> ...



qVO hOMIE. i REMEMBER THAT SPOT. I think the Arcade name was the "Electric Planet". 

 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

JUST DO THE SUN DANCE SO IT DONT RAIN :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 13 2009, 02:01 AM~12991087
> *JUST DO THE SUN DANCE SO IT DONT RAIN  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT IT COVERED HOMEZ! LOL :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Feb 13 2009, 01:17 AM~12990881
> *qVO hOMIE. i REMEMBER THAT SPOT.  I think the Arcade name was the "Electric Planet".
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


That was it... :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 13 2009, 01:01 AM~12991087
> *JUST DO THE SUN DANCE SO IT DONT RAIN  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 13 2009, 06:56 AM~12991917
> *That was it... :biggrin:
> *


are you showing your age? not hating i spent alot of weekends at the garmar.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Feb 13 2009, 06:14 PM~12997009
> *are you showing your age?  not hating i spent alot of weekends at the garmar.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:  :0


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## KLEVS(CITYWIDE) (Mar 13, 2007)

THE COUNCIL C.C will be there< just like every other sunday! See you homies out there.


----------



## montecarlo84 (Dec 16, 2007)

wish i could go but i live in sacra maybe one day wen i go vist my familia il hit the blvd


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by montecarlo84_@Feb 14 2009, 11:12 PM~13006452
> *wish i could go but i live in sacra maybe one day wen i go vist my familia il hit the blvd
> *


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

on thee way


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WAS GOOD HANGING OUT YESTERDAY :thumbsup: *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

QUE ONDA SHOOTER


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

was there from 4pm to about 530pm
no one was there at the autozone, took a cruise to the park that was happening for a while, it seems most of the clubs were driving around. was i at the wrong spot?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

where the dam pictures maine


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*QVO FERN GO TO WORK VATO *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 16 2009, 11:13 AM~13017335
> *WAS GOOD HANGING OUT YESTERDAY  :thumbsup:
> *


With no car :0


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*FUCK YOU CHALIO DIDNT SEE U OUT THUR HERD YOU WAS WIFE IN IT COULDNT GET YOUR TRIP SLIP SIGNED SO I WOULDNT TALK!! :biggrin: GO CHANGE A DIAPEER OR SOMETHING. :biggrin: *


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 17 2009, 11:41 AM~13028597
> *FUCK YOU CHALIO DIDNT SEE U OUT THUR HERD YOU WAS WIFE IN IT COULDNT GET YOUR TRIP SLIP SIGNED SO I WOULDNT TALK!! :biggrin:  GO CHANGE A DIAPEER OR SOMETHING. :biggrin:
> *


what up shooter


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 17 2009, 10:41 AM~13028597
> *FUCK YOU CHALIO DIDNT SEE U OUT THUR HERD YOU WAS WIFE IN IT COULDNT GET YOUR TRIP SLIP SIGNED SO I WOULDNT TALK!! :biggrin:  GO CHANGE A DIAPEER OR SOMETHING. :biggrin:
> *


dam he done hit a nerve or something lol.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 17 2009, 10:41 AM~13028597
> *FUCK YOU CHALIO DIDNT SEE U OUT THUR HERD YOU WAS WIFE IN IT COULDNT GET YOUR TRIP SLIP SIGNED SO I WOULDNT TALK!! :biggrin:  GO CHANGE A DIAPEER OR SOMETHING. :biggrin:
> *


LMAO! Hahahaha what up shooter :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*QVO CHALIO :thumbsup: *


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WHAT UP MY 71*


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

how does a valley boy get there with out getting harassed by the police!


don't have a lowrider plack on my kustom but i do run tru spokes :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

It was cool to kick it out there on sunday cant wait till this sunday...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 9 2009, 12:12 PM~12951890
> *WHERE ARE ALL THE RIDERS @  POST YOUR CLUB IF U DOWN TO PARTICIPATE AND THERES $ INVOLVED :biggrin:
> *


F%%$# DA FERIA U HIT DA BLVD BECAUSE U LOVE IT BUT
STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE REPPIN THE BIG ''S'' 
TU ''SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS''


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Feb 18 2009, 11:29 AM~13039441
> *F%%$# DA FERIA U HIT DA BLVD BECAUSE U LOVE IT BUT
> STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE REPPIN THE BIG ''S''
> TU ''SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS''
> *


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*QVO GEORGE I KNO FUCK THE $ BUT WE IN A RESESION MAYBE THAT WILL BRING MORE CLUBS OUT THERE :biggrin: SEE STYLISTICS OUT THERE ALRATO *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 17 2009, 07:54 PM~13032640
> *how does a valley boy get there with out getting harassed by the police!
> don't have a lowrider plack on my kustom but i do run tru spokes :biggrin:
> *


TU VE GUEY


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Lets see how many clubs and solo riders come out after the Fund Raiser for CRICKET.....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 20 2009, 12:02 AM~13057290
> *Lets see how many clubs and solo riders come out after the Fund Raiser for CRICKET.....
> *


----------



## KLEVS(CITYWIDE) (Mar 13, 2007)

Whats kraking family. Lets do the damn thang. Hopefully the clubs show up for the cause and not just the money. See u homies out there!


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KLEVS(CITYWIDE)_@Feb 20 2009, 11:49 PM~13066214
> *Whats kraking family. Lets do the damn thang. Hopefully the clubs show up for the cause and not just the money. See u homies out there!
> *


   :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:rant: BlAmE It On ThE RaIn .. .. :biggrin: .. .. but we where ready to dip  
























we still rollin.......stock..


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

going down this sunday march 1st


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

hit it up people let us know who is going to show up on sunday


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THE BLVD RIDERS FROM CITYWIDE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up people hit it up let us know who is going to be there on sunday


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nice! will be there for sure


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE TODAY GENTE! :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

We want to thank all car clubs and solo riders that showed up today counsel c.c. Maniacos c.c. Strays c.c. Citywide c.c. Groupe c.c. Nightcrowd c.c. Westside c.c. Gramps solo rider and another solo rider I didn't catch his name see you vatos next week


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks to all who showed up nice turnout


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2009, 08:28 PM~13148311
> *We want to thank all car clubs and solo riders that showed up today counsel c.c.  Maniacos c.c.  Strays c.c. Citywide c.c.  Groupe c.c.  Nightcrowd c.c.  Westside c.c. Gramps solo rider and another solo rider I didn't catch his name see you vatos next week
> *


Lots of nice rides see you next sunday


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup: *


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

Any pics? About how many cars showed up? Who is in the lead in numbers?


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2009, 07:28 PM~13148311
> *We want to thank all car clubs and solo riders that showed up today counsel c.c.  Maniacos c.c.  Strays c.c. Citywide c.c.  Groupe c.c.  Nightcrowd c.c.  Westside c.c. Gramps solo rider and another solo rider I didn't catch his name see you vatos next week
> *


IT WAS A COOL LIL TURNOUT, I'LL DO IT AGAIN....C U GUYS NEXT TIME.....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

!!!!TO THE TOP!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

Counsel c.c.-5 cars
Maniacos c.c.-1 car 
Strays c.c.-1 car 
Citywide c.c.-4 cars 
Groupe c.c.-1 car 
Nightcrowd c.c.???? 
Westside c.c.-1 car 
Gramps solo rider and another solo rider
A couple of clubs joined us after the count of cars so we just posted the club names and not the cars


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTMFT for whittier cruz.....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE HAD 5 CARS AND ONE NEW .I GUESS THAT MAKES 6 CARS. CITY WIDE WILL BE THERE EVERY SUNDAY RAIN OR SHINE HOMIE.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :nicoderm:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

any pics???


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

To The Top for Whittier Blvd.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Mar 6 2009, 12:09 AM~13198293
> *To The Top for Whittier Blvd.
> *


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 5 2009, 11:06 PM~13198265
> *any pics???
> *


x2 there was a few people taking pics ..post hem up


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*x3 ALL THEM POPARATZIZ OUT THUR AND NO PICS FUCKIT THIS SUNDAY TAKING MY CAMERA :biggrin: *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

more pics coming soon....


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

another sunday with a good turn out...Hope see you guys out there next sunday....Whitter Blvd..


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

A BIG THANX TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TODAY IT WAS ANOTHER COOL TURNOUT THESE ARE THE CARS WHO WERE COUNTED TODAY.


DEDICATED RIDERS =7

THE COUNCIL=4

CITY WIDE=4

LOST ANGELS=3

FANTASY LIFE=3

TOGETHER=2

KINGS OF KINGS=2

DELEGATION=1

PRIDE=1

WILD FANTASIES=1


STRAYS=1



SORRY IF I MISSPELLED ANY CLUB'S NAME :biggrin:

THERE WERE A TOTAL OF 48 CARS OUT THERE TODAY


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF CARS THAT MADE IT THIS SUNDAY ON WHITTIER


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT IT WAS COOL KICKING IT OUT THERE WITH THE FAMILIA AND MILLENIUM C.C.'S


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

u foos are representin hard out there. looks good. keep it up! :thumbsup:

where's all the hynaz!


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Mar 8 2009, 10:43 PM~13221662
> *A BIG THANX TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TODAY IT WAS ANOTHER COOL TURNOUT THESE ARE THE CARS WHO WERE COUNTED TODAY.
> DEDICATED RIDERS =7
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

what time u guys kick it till?

we where out of town could'nt make it today but next Sunday its on!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR NOPAL_@Mar 8 2009, 11:02 PM~13222092
> *what time u guys kick it till?
> 
> we where out of town could'nt make it today but next Sunday its on!
> *


think we we're out there until about 8 or so uffin: it was real coo


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE YESTERDAY


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Mar 8 2009, 10:43 PM~13221662
> *A BIG THANX TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TODAY IT WAS ANOTHER COOL TURNOUT THESE ARE THE CARS WHO WERE COUNTED TODAY.
> DEDICATED RIDERS =7
> 
> ...


hey i was there
STRAYS=1


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

MY BAD 2 ALL THE HOMIES THAT WHERE OUT THERE ON THE 1ST !!! 

HOPE U LIKE THE PIX , YES THERE WILL B MORE 2 COME IN THE NEXT DAY OR 2 !!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

good turn out hopefully more people come out this sunday


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 9 2009, 02:38 PM~13225829
> *good turn out hopefully more people come out this sunday
> *


i will try to make it.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2009, 01:39 PM~13225843
> *i will try to make it.
> *


hope to see you out there and everyone else


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Mar 9 2009, 08:57 AM~13223446
> *TTT HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE YESTERDAY
> *


what up lil homie.i see u out there :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Mar 9 2009, 08:47 AM~13223831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*HELL OF A TURN OUT JUST RECUPERATING FROM THE HANGOVER :biggrin: *


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 9 2009, 04:27 PM~13226735
> *hope to see you out there and everyone else
> *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 9 2009, 02:38 PM~13225829
> *good turn out hopefully more people come out this sunday
> *


We'll be out there again :thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 9 2009, 07:48 PM~13229554
> *HELL OF A TURN OUT JUST RECUPERATING FROM THE HANGOVER :biggrin:
> *



yOU hungoVER nahhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:  
ITS ONLY GETTIN BIGGER AND BETTER PEEPS SO LETS HIT IT THIS SUNDAY!!! SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE....


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

THESE PIX R FROM 3-01-09 !!!









































SICK SHOTS PHOTOGRAPHY BY BIG ART !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Mar 10 2009, 03:16 PM~13238498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pictures homie


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*nice piks :thumbsup:*


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Mar 10 2009, 03:11 PM~13238437
> *THESE PIX R FROM 3-01-09 !!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

THX 4 THE PROPS GUYS !!!

MI 71 , SHOOTER MCC , BLUEBYRD86 GOOD LOOKIN OUT !!!

SEE U GUYS ON THE BLVD AGAIN SOON !!!

IF ANY1 WANTS PRINTS HIT ME UP ON A PM !!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*SICK SHOTS U GOTS SKILL HOME AND ONCE AGAIN NICE ASS PIKS*


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

I TONY PARKER AND THE O.G.RIDER FILM CREW WILL BE OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY FILMING THE BLVD FOR OUR NEXT DVD SO WE NEED ACTION SHIT TALKING BEER DRINKING WOMEN HOPPING CONTEST'S ON THE STREET LIKE THE OLD DAYS, ANY WAY SOUNDS GOOD SEE YOU ALL THERE THIS WEEKEND LATE


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:biggrin:'' THE COUNCIL'' LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB :biggrin:JUST KICKING BACK ON WHITTIER LIKE EVERY SUNDAY DOING THE FAMILY THING AND CRUZIN. WHATS UP TO ALL YOU CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS LETS DO THE DAMM THING...


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

hope to see all the car clubs out there repping there club


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 10 2009, 10:56 PM~13244319
> *hope to see all the car clubs out there repping there club
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Mar 10 2009, 07:46 PM~13242116
> *I TONY PARKER AND THE O.G.RIDER FILM CREW WILL BE OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY FILMING THE BLVD FOR OUR NEXT DVD SO WE NEED ACTION SHIT TALKING BEER DRINKING WOMEN HOPPING CONTEST'S ON THE STREET LIKE THE OLD DAYS, ANY WAY SOUNDS GOOD SEE YOU ALL THERE THIS WEEKEND  LATE
> *


ITS GONNA CRACK FO SHO....TOO BAD I SOLD MY LINCOLN YESTERDAY... I WISH I WOULDVE GOT SOME FILM ACTION ON THE BLVD...


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*OG RIDER THIS SUNDAY @ WHITTIER :thumbsup: WHAT UP TONY I LL HAVE A CORONA READY FOR YOU :biggrin: *


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: 


> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 11 2009, 04:30 PM~13251329
> *ITS GONNA CRACK FO SHO....TOO BAD I SOLD MY LINCOLN YESTERDAY... I WISH I WOULDVE GOT SOME FILM ACTION ON THE BLVD...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

NEXT DvD OUT CRUZING THE BLVD.


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll b out n about from kool-aid's blowout sale 2 the blvd !!! so watch out 4 me ( sick shots aka big art ) taking pix !!! I will b wearing my colors that day , so look out 4 the big " G " !!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Mar 12 2009, 10:19 AM~13259515
> *I'll b out n about from kool-aid's blowout sale 2 the blvd !!! so watch out 4 me ( sick shots aka big art )  taking pix !!!  I will b wearing my colors that day , so look out 4 the big " G " !!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Mar 12 2009, 10:02 AM~13259333
> *NEXT DBD OUT CRUZING THE BLVD.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP HOMIES HAD A NICE TIME OUT THERE LAST SUNDAY ALOT OF CLEAN RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ILL BE CRUZING MY 64 THE ORIGENATOR. HITTING SWITCHES ON EVERYONE WITH MY ALL NEW SET UP FROM HOMIES AND CUSTOM TRUNK AND INTERIOR FROM 562 CUSTOMS. IM FUCKING TEARING UP THE BLVD THAT NIGHT LIKE THE OLD DAYS.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Mar 12 2009, 09:01 PM~13265512
> *ILL BE CRUZING MY 64 THE ORIGENATOR.  HITTING SWITCHES ON EVERYONE WITH MY ALL NEW SET UP FROM HOMIES AND CUSTOM TRUNK AND INTERIOR FROM 562 CUSTOMS. IM FUCKING TEARING UP THE BLVD THAT NIGHT LIKE THE OLD DAYS.
> *


whoa! :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

See you vatos on Sunday


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

hope to see everyone out there


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 12 2009, 08:35 PM~13265959
> *hope to see everyone out there
> *


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Mar 13 2009, 06:52 AM~13268411
> *
> *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

ttt for WHITTIER BLVD


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

SO WHO'S READY TO HIT THE BLVD THIS SUNDAY POST IT UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Mar 14 2009, 08:44 PM~13282396
> *TO THE TOP
> *


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Mar 13 2009, 06:23 PM~13274506
> *ttt for WHITTIER BLVD
> *


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*GOOD TURN OUT TODAY :biggrin: *


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 15 2009, 08:31 PM~13290788
> *GOOD TURN OUT TODAY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

On behalf of the 4 clubs I want to say that we had a good turn out on Sunday.
Unfortuneatly we had an incident that happened both clubs that were involved have called me and apologized for what happened. 

do to the incident not all cars and clubs got counted so in advance if I didn't post your club i'm sorry but here is the list of clubs that did get counted,

GROUPE CC - 2
ELUSIVE CC -2
BEST OF FRIENDS CC - 6
JUST MEMORIES CC - 2
KING OF KINGS CC - 2
FANTASY LIFE CC 4
CONTAGIOUS CC - 1
WILD FANTASY CC -2
MAJESTICS CC - 1
LA STYLE CC - 1
CITY WIDE CC -5
COUNCIL CC - 5
EPICS CC - 2
TOGTHER CC -3
VEJITOS CC -???
DELIGATIONS CC -????
STYLISTICS CC -???
HOMIES WAY CC -????
LOST ANGELS CC -???
JUST US CC - ????
SUSPECTS CC -????

LA'S FINEST CC - 11
MILLENIUM CC - 6
STRICTLY FAMILY CC -4
LA CARTEL CC -5 

AND MANY MORE THAT I KNOW DIDN'T GET COUNTED .

THE LOT WAS FULL SO AGAIN I WANT TO SAY SORRY IF YOUR CLUB DIDN'T GET ON THE LIST.

LETS KEEP IT GOING BUT LETS LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME AND ENJOY A SUNDAY EVENING OUT WITH OUR FAMILIES AND CARS..


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

IF ANY ONE HAS PICS POST THEM UP SO EVERONE CAN SEE THE WE ARE BRINGING BACK WHITTIER BLVD.

POST IT UP :yes:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

IT WAS COOL AND HAD A GOOD TURN OUT, THANKS FOR ALL WHO SHOWED UP uffin: THE COPS ARE GONNA LET IT RIDE AGAIN THIS WEEKEND BUT BASICALLY SAID WE'RE ON THIN ICE AND THE NEXT MISHAP WILL NOT ONLY SHUT THE PARKING LOT DOWN BUT WILL ALSO MAKE IT HARD FOR US TO CRUISE WHITTIER AGAIN. 

I CANT SPEAK ON SHIT I DONT KNOW ABOUT AND DONT CARE TO KNOW ABOUT, BUT I WILL SAY ITS NOT COO, NOT TOLERATED IF YOUR GONNA PURPOSELY SHOW UP TO THE SPOT TO START TROUBLE. HANDLE THAT ON YOUR TIME, NOT OUR TIME!!!!!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WELL SAID RICK :thumbsup: *


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*80 olds and MR NOPAL get to work vatos*


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 16 2009, 11:23 AM~13295158
> *80 olds and MR NOPAL get to work vatos
> *


*


:biggrin:*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 16 2009, 11:23 AM~13295158
> *80 olds and MR NOPAL get to work vatos
> *


*
80 olds only works 2 hours day i think he's probably done wit this shift lol uffin: what up shooter when am i gonna see you on that bike loco? i heard your skurred to ride it lol*


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*HOPEFULLY THIS SUNDAY ILL ROLL ON MY SCOOTER LOL THE SHOOTER ON THE SCOOTER :biggrin:*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 16 2009, 11:32 AM~13295235
> *HOPEFULLY THIS SUNDAY ILL ROLL ON MY SCOOTER LOL THE SHOOTER ON THE SCOOTER :biggrin:
> *


aww shti hopefully my lil man aint born this week and i can get out there and see shooter pop a wheelie on his scooter lol uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 16 2009, 12:32 PM~13295235
> *HOPEFULLY THIS SUNDAY ILL ROLL ON MY SCOOTER LOL THE SHOOTER ON THE SCOOTER :biggrin:
> *


THE VESPA


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks to all the car clubs that showed up and it was looking good out there hopefully we get another good turn out this sunday and no drama this time


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

you guys are doing it :thumbsup: drove down from the I.E. just to check it out.keep it going homies. :yes:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

whats up tommy and shooter . you know that CITY WIDE has full respect for everybody out there ,and will make sure it stays that way.you know we will be there every sunday rain or shine just like we always been doing .AINT NO STOPPING US .


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

what the fuck happen see i dont show up one sunday and shit gets crazy i guess i got to be there every sunday to keep you vatos on check ese ..... :no:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 16 2009, 04:18 PM~13297574
> *whats up tommy and shooter . you know that CITY WIDE has full respect for everybody out there ,and will make sure it stays that way.you know we will be there every sunday rain or shine just like we always been doing .AINT NO STOPPING US .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 16 2009, 04:18 PM~13297574
> *whats up tommy and shooter . you know that CITY WIDE has full respect for everybody out there ,and will make sure it stays that way.you know we will be there every sunday rain or shine just like we always been doing .AINT NO STOPPING US .
> *


Thats cool all we ask is that everyone leaves the droma at home.

This way the cops dont shut us down so we can keep the BLVD alive... :yes:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

DONT TRIP HOMIE YOU GOT THAT RESPECT FROM ME.BUT ITS NOT JUST ABOUT THE LOWRIDERS ITS ALSO ABOUT THE THE RESPECT FOR THE KIDS HOMIE. YOU KNOW ME HOLMES.I SHOW NOTHING BUT RESPECT TO THE WHOLE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY,AND THERE FAMILY AND GOES FOR EVERYBODY THAT KNOWS ME. 


TONYBOY-----CITY WIDE CAR CLUB---------


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Mar 16 2009, 09:14 AM~13294493
> *On behalf of the 4 clubs I want to say that we had a good turn out on Sunday.
> Unfortuneatly we had an incident that  happened both clubs that were involved have called me and apologized for what happened.
> 
> ...



WELL SAID HOMIE MOST OF US TAKE OUR FAMILIES TO HAVE A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD. NO NEED FOR DRAMA :uh:


----------



## 82Cadi (Aug 21, 2007)

As a car club we would like to first of all apologize to all of the car clubs, solo riders and their families for the incident that took place last night on the blvd. It was not intended for anything to happen the way it did, this was an escalating situation that involved an ex-member of ours that was being disrespectful and uncooperative with us. Unfortionally it was taken a step further then it had to go. A few weeks back there was a similar situation on the blvd that we helped stop for the same reason of the blvd being a spot for families to come together. We are a family orientated club with much respect and love for the lowrider community and there extended families. We look forward to continuing keeping the blvd alive and sharing it with our lowriding family.

Big Joe President Epics Car Club


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

OOOOK PEOPLE NOW THAT EVERYONE HAS SAID THERE PEACE.. get the wax out, the chrome polish,the window cleaner,detailer,armor all and especially the white wall cleaner becuase some of us (SHOOTER,SHREK,ARNIE,STEVEN,) :biggrin: had some dirrrty w/walls and get those LO LOWS ready for this SUNDAY  


AND REMEMBER PEOPLE PLEASE KEEP THE PEACE AND KEEP THE LOT CLEAN


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*AND WAS A LITTLE HUNGOVER*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

its looking good out there.lets keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

lets get the spot cracking again people


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 17 2009, 09:11 AM~13304516
> *lets get the spot cracking again people
> *


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

so is everybody meeting up there this sunday?


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Mar 17 2009, 01:54 PM~13306458
> *so is everybody meeting up there this sunday?
> *


yeah homie every sunday


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*SIMON QUE SI WE BE THERE SUNDAY POPO SAID IT WAS COOL AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT COOL :thumbsup: *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

lets see if it true roll call for this weekend what car clubs are going out there attitude free :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

hey people sorry we didnt make it that sunday, but my car wasnt finished and shit came up out of the blue for me. i will be up there this sunday for sure. filming the blvd.
in my car cruzing with the raza. see yopu all there. 4 sure this weekend. late.


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

good turn out


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s-hXP6ibOs


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9s-hXP6ibOs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9s-hXP6ibOs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9s-hXP6ibOs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9s-hXP6ibOs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

oops, dont know how to put a youtube video here lol


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s-hXP6ibOs

whittier blvd. cruize photos


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s-hXP6ibOs


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s-hXP6ibOs


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up people were are the rest of the pictures


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Mar 16 2009, 10:14 AM~13294493
> *On behalf of the 4 clubs I want to say that we had a good turn out on Sunday.
> Unfortuneatly we had an incident that  happened both clubs that were involved have called me and apologized for what happened.
> 
> ...



" GROUPE " LOL DON'T FORGET THE E BROTHER !!! HOPE 2 C U GUYS OUT NEXT SUNDAY WE HAD A COOL TIME OUT THERE !!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Mar 18 2009, 10:21 AM~13315215
> *" GROUPE " LOL DON'T FORGET THE E BROTHER !!!  HOPE 2 C U GUYS OUT NEXT SUNDAY WE HAD A COOL TIME OUT THERE !!!
> *


WHATCHYA TALKIN BOUT LOCO I THINK YOU NEED TO LOOK AT THE ORIGINAL POST AGAIN :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*FAMILYPRIDE CC COOL VIDEO GET SOME MORE THIS SUNDAY AND POST AND FOR EVERY ONE THAT WAS OUT THERE AND GOT PIC POST THEM UP I KNOW I SAW ABOUT 100 CAMERAS OUT THERE AND OG RIDER HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY :thumbsup: *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Mar 18 2009, 08:12 AM~13312625
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s-hXP6ibOs
> 
> whittier blvd. cruize photos
> *



on which block is that parking lot?


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 18 2009, 12:33 PM~13316299
> *on which block is that parking lot?
> *



whittier blvd and wilcox i beleive


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 18 2009, 10:42 PM~13316843
> *whittier blvd and wilcox i beleive
> *



thanks... will be there weekend after next


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

!!! TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

thas all i had from the other past weekend


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up people nice pics


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

IM JUST WONDERING. IS THE PARKING LOT THE SAFE SPOT TO CRUZ. BECAUSE I DONT SEE ANY CRUZING THE BLVD PICS, SO ARE WE CRUZING THE PARKING LOT OR THE BLVD, ? OR IS THEY TO MANY COPS ON THE BLVD OR JUST NOT ENOUGH CARS TO CRUZ THE BLVD. ?


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Mar 19 2009, 09:08 AM~13324906
> *IM JUST WONDERING. IS THE PARKING LOT THE SAFE SPOT TO CRUZ. BECAUSE I DONT SEE ANY CRUZING THE BLVD PICS,  SO ARE WE CRUZING THE PARKING LOT OR THE BLVD,  ?  OR IS THEY TO MANY COPS ON THE BLVD OR JUST NOT ENOUGH CARS TO CRUZ THE BLVD. ?
> *


the parking lot is the spot you can cruise but the cops see you doing anything dumb they will stop you so you best bet is the parking lot


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Mar 18 2009, 06:08 PM~13319740
> * !!! TTT !!!*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB
LOS ANGELES

It was a good sunday but then again its always a good day when your cruzin whittier blvd. WHATS UP EVRYONE SEE YOU THERE SUNDAY.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

anybody got pics of my homie hoppin his blue 75 monte carlo when he left


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

what up people you homies cruz every sunday


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 19 2009, 06:19 PM~13330383
> *anybody got pics of my homie hoppin his blue 75 monte carlo when he left
> *


LOL IF I WOULD HAVE KNOWN HOMEBOY WAS GONNA DO THAT I WOULD HAVE , BUT BY THE TIME HE GOT PASS THE WALL WHEN HE WAS LIKE LOOKIN STRIGHT UP WE WERE LIKE " GOD DAMN " LOL MOTHAFUCKER GOT HIS SHIT UP !!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WHOS READY FOR SUNDAY ROLL CALL HOPE TO SEE ALL CLUBS THAT WERE THERE LAST WEEK AND SOME NEW ONES :thumbsup: *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 20 2009, 03:14 PM~13339154
> *WHOS READY FOR SUNDAY ROLL CALL HOPE TO SEE ALL CLUBS THAT WERE THERE LAST WEEK AND SOME NEW ONES  :thumbsup:
> *


I am going to try to make it out again!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*G2G GOOD LOOKING HOPE U CAN MAKE IT *


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

Its supposed to be raining Sunday. :thumbsdown:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 18 2009, 07:44 PM~13320904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*JUST GOT BACK WAS GOOD KICKING IT WITH THE HOMIES SEE U VATOS NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: *


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

<span style=\'color:blue\'><span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>From all the clubs helping out to make this happen we would like to thank all clubs and solo riders that showed up today due to the weather we think :uh: it could have been better...

ALTERED ONES C.C.- 1
CITY WIDE C.C. - 5
COUNCIL C.C. - 2
ELUSIVE C.C. - 3
FANTASY LIFE C.C. - 2
HOMIEZ WAY C.C. -2
KINGS OF KINGS C.C. - 3
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. - 1
TOGOTHER C.C. - 1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
L.A.'S FINEST C.C. - 5
MILLENIUM C.C. - 5
STRICTYLY FAMILY C.C. - 2
L.A. CARTEL C.C. - 3

Thank you all that came out next Sunday we will be supporting L.A.'S FINEST C.C. PICNIC at EYLSIAN PARK and then roll down to WHITTIER BLVD..</span></span>


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

hno: sorry couldnt make out this sunday, it was rainning out here in san bernardino, but will be there next week.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*TO ALL CAR CLUBS THAT HIT UP THE SPOT PLEASE KEEP THE AREA CLEAN PICK UP AFTER YOUR SELF.*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 23 2009, 02:45 PM~13364388
> *TO ALL CAR CLUBS THAT HIT UP THE SPOT PLEASE KEEP THE AREA CLEAN PICK UP AFTER YOUR SELF.
> *


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

whats up people last sunday for this month let us know who is showing up


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

familiapride is there :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*ELYSIAN PARK IN THE MORNING AND WHITTIER IN THE EVENING WHAT A WAY TO SPEND OUR SUNDAY *


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: PRE- REG TODAY :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Mar 24 2009, 07:54 PM~13379498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 24 2009, 07:49 AM~13372705
> *whats up people last sunday for this month let us know who is showing up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> After the show every1 should cruise up to Whittier Blvd. Whittier should
> 
> DEFIINATELY be happening this weekend. Rides coming from Elysian Park AND
> 
> ...


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

where at on whitter blvd do you meet up at. comig for SAN BERNARDINO


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WHITTIER AND WILCOX @ DA AUTOZONE PARKING LOT *


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up shooter


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## KLEVS(CITYWIDE) (Mar 13, 2007)

THATS RIGHT! THE COUNCIL C.C WILL CRUISE DOWN TO WHITTIER RIGHT AFTER ELYSIAN. C ALL U THE HOMIEZ ON THE BLVD. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*QVO MI 71 RDY FOR SUNDAY :yes:*


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT FOR MY GENTE AND IM STILL HERE CUZ YOU KNOW IM BLVD ORIGINAL... :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

so theres somethin goin on in elysian park too? i didnt even know about it


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ARE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT WILL BE APRIL 4. I T WILL START AT 3:00PM TILL 10:00PM OR SO.. ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME AND SOLO RIDERS .PLEASE NO DRAMA THIS IS ALSO A FAMILY EVENT.THE FIRST ONE TURNED OUT REALLY NICE ....THIS TIME WE WILL BE ADDING TROPHIES FOR HOPPING.. 
THERE WILL BE A 1ST PLACE AND 2ND PLACE FOR SINGLE PUMP
AND THE SAME FOR DOUBLE PUMP....
THE WAY IT WILL GO DOWN IS THE 1ST SINGLE PUMP HOP WILL HAVE RULES NO WEIGHT ONCE SO EVER.STRICKTLY STREET.
THE 2ND HOP FOR SINGLE PUMP IS EVERYTHING GOES NO RULES..
AND FINALLY THE 3RD HOP WILL BE DOUBLE PUMPLE EVERYTHING GOES ..

THE CARS WILL BE CHECKED AND JUDGED BY MUFASA(CHRIS).. HE WONT BE 
COMPETTING BUT WILL EXHIBITION HIS CAR...


SO FOR ALL OF YOU THAT WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT YOUR CAR DOES IN INCHES COME OUT REPRESENT..LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME.. IT DOESNT MATTER IF ITS 10in-100in

ANY QUESTIONS CALL TONY 626-806-4817


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

who's ready for sunday hit it up


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 28 2009, 12:18 AM~13413506
> *who's ready for sunday hit it up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Paqui 68 impala (Dec 2, 2008)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*IT WAS COOL NEXT SUNDAY WE MEETING UP AT MONTEBELLO PARK @ 3 THEN @ 4PM CRUZ WHITTIER TO GET TO DA SPOT AUTOZONE PARKING LOT WHOS DOWN .*


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 29 2009, 10:05 PM~13428199
> *IT WAS COOL NEXT SUNDAY WE MEETING UP AT MONTEBELLO PARK @ 3 THEN @ 4PM CRUZ WHITTIER TO GET TO DA SPOT AUTOZONE PARKING LOT WHOS DOWN .
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 29 2009, 10:05 PM~13428199
> *IT WAS COOL NEXT SUNDAY WE MEETING UP AT MONTEBELLO PARK @ 3 THEN @ 4PM CRUZ WHITTIER TO GET TO DA SPOT AUTOZONE PARKING LOT WHOS DOWN .
> *


You know the family will be there repping like always


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

rolled thru for a little bit last night but was tired form the together show.
but next week well be out


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

THANX TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS WHO CAME OUT TO THE SPOT THIS IS THE COUNT FOR LAST NIGHT

CITY WIDE=5

COUNCIL=4

HOMIES WAY CC=4

ISLANDERS=2

SUSPECTS=2

MANIACOS CC=1

CLASIFIED=1

WILD FANTASIES=1

EL MONTE CC=1

VIEJITOS CC=1




SOLO RIDERS=6





MILLENIUM CC=4

STRICLY FAMILY CC=4

LA CARTEL=5

LA'S FINEST=2


 NEXT SUNDAY WE MEETING UP AT MONTEBELLO PARK @ 3 THEN @ 4PM CRUZ WHITTIER TO GET TO DA SPOT AUTOZONE PARKING LOT.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Mar 30 2009, 07:34 PM~13436958
> *THANX TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS WHO CAME OUT TO THE SPOT  THIS IS THE COUNT FOR LAST NIGHT
> 
> CITY WIDE=5
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Mar 30 2009, 07:34 PM~13436958
> *THANX TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS WHO CAME OUT TO THE SPOT  THIS IS THE COUNT FOR LAST NIGHT
> 
> CITY WIDE=5
> ...


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up people everyone ready for sunday


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

_THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB 
LOS ANGELES

COOL SPOT BRING THE CARS AND THE FAMILY ITS LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE. :biggrin:_


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

ANYBODY DOWN TO CRUISE EASTER SUNDAY??


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

everyone ready for sunday


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

COOL SPOT 2 KICK BACK AT!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Apr 1 2009, 11:38 AM~13454500
> *COOL SPOT 2 KICK BACK AT!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

u forgot thee artistics and consafos car club where there sunday it was nice to be on whittier again :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 1 2009, 11:50 AM~13454593
> *u forgot thee artistics and consafos car club where there sunday it was nice to be on whittier again :biggrin:
> *


sorry if we forgot you guys but we take count at 6:45 and if you not there that would prob be why we didnt write your car club down


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*QVO LE RAZA LETS DO THA DAM THING :biggrin: *


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Apr 1 2009, 04:42 PM~13457161
> *sorry if we forgot you guys but we take count at 6:45 and if you not there that would prob be why we didnt write your car club down
> *


no wonder i didnt see 1-elusive.
i left at 640 ' :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

OLDIES C.C.S.G.V. WILL HAVE A COUPLE OF BOMBS GOING OUT THERE TODAY :yes: JOHNNY C. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

It was a good day to cruze


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 5 2009, 10:14 PM~13492885
> *
> *


where were u hiding at?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Apr 5 2009, 11:22 PM~13492963
> *where were u hiding at?
> *


in my bed with a bad cough.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 5 2009, 10:23 PM~13492965
> *in my bed with a bad cough.
> *


that regal u want was out there.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

we rolled out there kinda late the cops had kicked everyone out but we cruised to Montebello park seen alot of nice rides from CITYWIDE C.C and couple of bombs that were there also ni modo next time we have to get there earlier


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up people congrats to city wide for winning the prize and it was good to see everyone crusing whittier blvd yesterday


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Apr 5 2009, 11:25 PM~13492988
> *that regal u want was out there.
> *


how did it look?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*WHERE ARE THE PICTURES ?*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2009, 10:31 AM~13496422
> *WHERE ARE THE PICTURES ?
> *


x 2


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Apr 6 2009, 11:16 AM~13496979
> *:biggrin:
> *


STOP POSTING SMILEY FACES AND POST UP PICTURES I SAW A LOT OF MILLENIUM PEOPLE WITH CAMARAS SO POST UP PICS :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Mar 29 2009, 10:05 PM~13428199
> *IT WAS COOL NEXT SUNDAY WE MEETING UP AT MONTEBELLO PARK @ 3 THEN @ 4PM CRUZ WHITTIER TO GET TO DA SPOT AUTOZONE PARKING LOT WHOS DOWN .
> *


A COUPLE OF US WENT DOWN TO THE PARK ABOUT 3:30 AND WAS WAITING UNTIL AFTER 4 TO CRUZ DOWN WHITTIER,BUT IT LOOKED LIKE NOBODY WAS MOVING ANYWHERE.....THEY WERE B B QING ,IF THAT'S THE CASE NEXT TIME WE WILL BRING OUR B B Q STUFF AND KICK BACK AND B B Q  JUST WONDERING??? :dunno:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Apr 6 2009, 12:31 PM~13497138
> *A COUPLE OF US WENT DOWN TO THE PARK ABOUT 3:30 AND WAS WAITING UNTIL AFTER 4 TO CRUZ DOWN WHITTIER,BUT IT LOOKED LIKE NOBODY WAS MOVING ANYWHERE.....THEY WERE B B QING ,IF THAT'S THE CASE NEXT TIME WE WILL BRING OUR B B Q STUFF AND KICK BACK AND B B Q   JUST WONDERING??? :dunno:
> *


majority of us took off crusing around 4:30 from the park


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2009, 08:35 AM~13495164
> *how did it look?
> *


clean.


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Apr 6 2009, 12:56 PM~13497890
> *majority of us took off crusing around 4:30 from the park
> *


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

THE COUNCIL C.C 


Q-VO HOMMIES ITS LOOKING BETTER AND BETTER OUT THERE!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Where are the pic's at from sunday.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*fuck no flikas :angry: *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

THERE WAS ALOT MORE PICS... BUT MOTHER NATURE (THE SUN ) GOT IN DA WAY AND CANT SEE DA CARS... BUT HERE ARE SOME... ENJOY.. 

:biggrin: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

CANT WAIT TO BUST OUT WITH MY 68 CAPRICE SO I COULD BE BACK ON THE BLVD WITH MY GENTE...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

hey byrd u gonna be out there this sunday?


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Apr 8 2009, 01:07 PM~13518978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can u podt these bigger please


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Apr 9 2009, 08:46 PM~13533690
> *hey byrd u gonna be out there this sunday?
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WASSUP FRESH67? IM LAYIN LOW FOR A MINUTE (BLVD DRAMA!) LOL... AND IM TRYIN TO GET MY CAPRICE TOGETHER AS WELL AS MY NEW CAR CLUB "HOOD FELLAS" I'LL BE OUT THERE ONCE I GET EVERYTHING GOING HOMEZ....AND I'LL BE BACK ON THE BLVD EVERY SUNDAY LIKE I DID BEFORE I GOT JUMPED AT AUTOZONE....</span>


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Apr 11 2009, 09:14 PM~13550655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS HOMIE
:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82cadi'sgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Apr 11 2009, 02:20 PM~13547569
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WASSUP FRESH67? IM LAYIN LOW FOR A MINUTE (BLVD DRAMA!) LOL... AND IM TRYIN TO GET MY CAPRICE TOGETHER AS WELL AS MY NEW CAR CLUB "HOOD FELLAS" I'LL BE OUT THERE ONCE I GET EVERYTHING GOING HOMEZ....AND I'LL BE BACK ON THE BLVD EVERY SUNDAY LIKE I DID BEFORE I GOT JUMPED AT AUTOZONE....</span>
> *


Lets start off with i think everyone is sick of hearing this back and fourth kiddy drama!! But since you put it out there and i was there NO ONE got jumped on the blvd from being there and hearing it all up close YOU had the chance to take the DRAMA down for a walk to handle what sounded like a personal issue!! But YOU rather handle YOUR personal issue on the blvd which is a family spot where families come to have a good time!!!!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Apr 11 2009, 01:20 PM~13547569
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WASSUP FRESH67? IM LAYIN LOW FOR A MINUTE (BLVD DRAMA!) LOL... AND IM TRYIN TO GET MY CAPRICE TOGETHER AS WELL AS MY NEW CAR CLUB "HOOD FELLAS" I'LL BE OUT THERE ONCE I GET EVERYTHING GOING HOMEZ....AND I'LL BE BACK ON THE BLVD EVERY SUNDAY LIKE I DID BEFORE I GOT JUMPED AT AUTOZONE....</span>
> *



Fool please. Leave YOUR DRAMA off of this thread. You should have just left shit alone but here we go again. :angry:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Apr 11 2009, 02:20 PM~13547569
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WASSUP FRESH67? IM LAYIN LOW FOR A MINUTE (BLVD DRAMA!) LOL... AND IM TRYIN TO GET MY CAPRICE TOGETHER AS WELL AS MY NEW CAR CLUB "HOOD FELLAS" I'LL BE OUT THERE ONCE I GET EVERYTHING GOING HOMEZ....AND I'LL BE BACK ON THE BLVD EVERY SUNDAY LIKE I DID BEFORE I GOT JUMPED AT AUTOZONE....</span>
> *





> _Originally posted by 82cadi'sgirl+Apr 15 2009, 08:17 PM~13589370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82cadi'sgirl_@Apr 15 2009, 09:17 PM~13589370
> *Lets start off with i think everyone is sick of hearing this back and fourth kiddy drama!! But since you put it out there and i was there NO ONE got jumped on the blvd from being there and hearing it all up close YOU had the chance to take the DRAMA down for a walk to handle what sounded like a personal issue!! But YOU rather handle YOUR personal issue on the blvd which is a family spot where families come to have a good time!!!!!!
> *




:thumbsup: 





*KEEP IT OUT OF THE BVD WE GOT ENOUGH SHIT FROM COPS WHY BRING ATTENTION TO DA SPOT KEEP DA PEACE LIKE RODNEY KING SAID CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG.*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Shooter put it right if you got problems handle it else were other than the blvd we dont need to give the cops another excuse to pull us over and mess with us


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Apr 16 2009, 12:06 PM~13595074
> *:thumbsup:
> LIKE RODNEY KING SAID CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG.
> *


thats cuz its east l.a. not watts loco :0 :0 jp.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 16 2009, 02:14 PM~13597098
> *thats cuz its east l.a. not watts loco :0 :0 jp.
> *



Qvo Rick.Whats happening Perro? When you gonna come down????


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

alright people its official we are back to square 1 the spot at autozone was DEAD this Sunday, Montebello park had a some lows but something about that park maybe because everyone is all spread out around the park that just does'nt feel right, there where clubs out on the blvd but with no where to kick it. There is still the lot in back of food4less off olympic and 8th to kick it maybe hangout on the blvd all spread apart then we can all cruize togother to food4less and finish the night there hanging out.  

ANY SUGGESTIONS ????


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

A BIG Q-VO TO MY REAL BLVD GENTE... LETS KEEP IT ALIVE OUT THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*T
O

T
H
E

T
O
P*


----------



## alloriginal1 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@May 10 2009, 10:51 PM~13849076
> *T
> O
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------

